# we are trying, but i am not sure, pt. 3



## rysmomma (Aug 13, 2008)

well, i've not gotten many posts on here, but i have to let all my frustrations out somehow. well, we are in florida and had to prepare for the storm, so that has been crazy. needless to say, if you've read the other 2 posts you know that my husband isn't really there to help nore is he there emotionally. well, he is currently staying at his mom's house, so for the tropical storm we decided that the baby and i would go over there for a few nites. well, we got some stuff together and we drove over there. man, his mom and him aggravate me so much. she cooks, cleans, pretty much does everything for him. the baby had a dirty diaper this morning and i was washing dishes from breakfast, and my husband was laying on the couch about to fall asleep. so, i told him that the baby needed to be changed and he just layed there, and his mom said, :it's a DIRTY one, i'll do it." so, i didn't say anything because my husband and i have gotten into so pretty bad arguments about dirty diapers and my stress level is so high right now, i just let it go. well, my husband fell asleep on the couch and i was just sitting there with his mom. we talked for a little bit and the baby was getting hungry and tired, so i went to the bedroom to feed him (i breastfeed). well, we both fell asleep and when i woke up an hour later, my husband was still asleep on the couch. so, i was getting frustrated because he doesn't spend time with us when we are around. so, finally the baby woke up and so did my husband, it was 2 pm. so, we were sitting there and i told him mom i didn't feel comfortable driving home because the storm was just hitting us, and by the time it was passing through it would be dark and i didn't feel comfortable driving in the dark about 2 days of rain. so, about an hour later, she told me that her husband (step-father) had to get up for work at 4 am, and he didn't want ALL of us staying the nite. so, i was pretty upset, because if i would have known that i would have stayed at my mom's or grandmother's house. so, i told my husband i was going to go if the weather said there was no tornado warnings at the time. so, we checked and there weren't. well, i told him i was going to leave in about 20 minutes, and he was STILL laying on the couch, had not even spent any time with me and the baby. so, i started getting ready, and a few minutes later my husband's sister and her 4 year old showed up. well, they stayed for about 15 minutes, and i decided to stay cause she never gets to see the baby. well, she went to leave and, come to find out the 4 year old was staying there, staying the nite. so, i was really upset then, i was thinking wow, like she is going to be quite all nite, she stays up til at least 11, and she is a lot louder then my 9 month old. so, i was very upset. and, on top of that, as soon as she walked in the door, my husband jumped off the couch ran over to her and started playing with her. i was upset. sometimes i feel like his family (us) does not mean as much to him as his family (them). i was disappointed in him. he said he was moving out to learn how to take care of himself and to learn how to be happy with me. well, he isn't trying, he is getting a free ride over there. she even made excuses about him sleeping, she said it's a rainy day, so it's a day for sleeping. i don't get it, he barely even looked at us today. i don't know if i am asking for to much, or what. i want to make things work, but i don't want to live everyday as the way today was. which is what i've been doing for a long time!!!!!!


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

I think you have the answers to your questions already. He doesn't have the energy for his own child but he does for his sisters. His mother also goes a bit further and although a nice host made it clear that you were not a part of the family as she or her son sees it.

He was to be trying & he isn't.

I think you have all your answers now you just have to understand how you are going to deal with them.

draconis


----------

